# reglan



## jodie (May 3, 2005)

I take the generic of reglan because it is cheaper, and now the dr wants me to take the brand name....he says it is better...Replies pls.jada


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

In theory there is not supposed to be any difference between the generic and the brand name.In practice sometimes there is. Some people for certain medications may do better on the brand name. I don't know if regulan is one where there are these issues. It may be worth doing a short trial to see if there is any difference between the two.K.


----------

